# diazepam negative effects on bodybuilding



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

hi i have been prescribed this by my docter for anxiety and sleep it seems to be the only thing that works for me after trying a long list of ssri and was just thinking does it have any negative effect on muscle building being a muscle relaxent am hoping it doesnt course muscle atrophy


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah have heard it very addictive but have got ongoing anxiety problems and these are the only thing that helps so not to sure as what to do as at the moment they are helping me and i dnt really wont to come off which i no like u say are very addictive but am just trying to weigh up the pros and cons as not sure if the anxiety is actually worse the the medication lol


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I made a thread like this not too long ago, didn't get any decent responses related to bodybuilding.

Also I take my share of diazes. If you're taking them every day however I'm sure it has some effect on your muscle building capabilities.


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

wont affect muscle building although will make you fairly lethargic to begin with depending on when you take them, at night before bed would be best, as said before they are habit forming so would be strict and try not take everyday also you build a tolerance to them and would require a higher dose after a while if taking regularly and thats when you would have to way up the pros and against the side effects with a higher dose, also your not curing the problem just masking the effects of anxiety so you should be looking at other ways of dealing with it in the long run ie counselling or something, have had anxiety in the past, nothing worse especially if you arent sleeping to give you a bit respite, funnily enough testosterone helped me as it makes you more confident, would stay away from tren and also any reccy drugs or alcohol, a couple of drinks at night helped me but i stopped that as i could see where it might end up, just too easy to end up drinking every night - good luck mate


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I would suspect that use to help you sleep could be quite beneficial towards bodybuilding. A good night sleep is critical to long term gains IMO, and if they help you do that then good. FWIW there is mixed evidence on the effect of benzos on bodybuilding related endocrine markers, however IMO this is probably of lesser importance to that of feeling refreshed on awakening.

That aside, I accept pingu's comments on the risks. Thanks @pingu for that insight.

FWIW it maybe worth looking into relaxation techniques for use before sleep eg tension and relaxation of muscles from toes to forehead, prior to one sleeping. Hypnosis may also be worth checking out, as IME can be great for overcoming anxiety and helping one sleep. I recently encountered a highly traumatised person (PTSD) who was unable to sleep and had great improvements from a few 30min hypnosis sessions, and use of a recorded hypnotic induction session every night prior to sleeping.

J


----------



## packard (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for all ur replys this anxiety is horrible its also affecting my sleep i can just about manage if i take diazepam but dont wont to b on something that would affect my bodybuilding gains even tho my anxiety cant be helping i have tried nearly every ssri there is and am 6weeks in cbt with not much progress so the only thing for me that helps is the valuim i no its addictive i have considerd that but it seems its my only hope in feeling better just dont wont it affecting my abilty to build muscle as that would make my anxiety worse


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

If Carlsberg did random resurrected threads


----------

